# 1927 Shelby Whippet Clarence Wagner Bike Complete



## blasterracing (Jul 5, 2017)

I am posting a few pictures of a bike I have been working towards restoring for several years now.  I can finally say, it is complete!  This bike is THE bike that the late Clarence Wagner rode to the Transcontinental Record in 1927.  It will be on display in downtown Shelby for the next several weeks before and during the Shelby Bicycle Days.

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice! Congratulations Tim!
Chad


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 5, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Nice! Congratulations Tim!
> Chad



Thanks Chad.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Outstanding Tim! Glad you were able to preserve this piece of history. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 5, 2017)

Tim, That's lovely!


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Outstanding Tim! Glad you were able to preserve this piece of history. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> Thanks Shawn.



Did you post the back story on this bike somewhere to include how you acquired it/provenance? V/r Shawn


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jul 5, 2017)

Very nice restoration and bike!  Also, enjoyed learning about the history of it!


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 6, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Did you post the back story on this bike somewhere to include how you acquired it/provenance? V/r Shawn



I believe I have Shawn, but can't remember if it was on the Cabe or not.  This bike hung in the Cleveland Welding Museum for many years, and in time, Kim "MR. SHELBY" Heuberger acquired it and brought it back to Shelby.   I tried to purchase it several times from Kim, but things never worked out.  I lost track of it for a while, but I know Patric Cafaro owned it for a while and it ended up in Texas with Scott McCaskey.  Scott was gracious enough to sell it to me and the fun began.  I originally was just going to keep it as is, but the more I looked at it, the more I felt it was too far gone to be kept "ORIGINAL" and give it the respect it deserved in history, so I decided to restore it back to its original state, where it is today.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> I believe I have Shawn, but can't remember if it was on the Cabe or not.  This bike hung in the Cleveland Welding Museum for many years, and in time, Kim "MR. SHELBY" Heuberger acquired it and brought it back to Shelby.   I tried to purchase it several times from Kim, but things never worked out.  I lost track of it for a while, but I know Patric Cafaro owned it for a while and it ended up in Texas with Scott McCaskey.  Scott was gracious enough to sell it to me and the fun began.  I originally was just going to keep it as is, but the more I looked at it, the more I felt it was too far gone to be kept "ORIGINAL" and give it the respect it deserved in history, so I decided to restore it back to its original state, where it is today.




Thanks for the response Tim. I must say you did this bike some justice. A bike always has more appeal to me if I know the history of it. I generally try to get as much info as I can on most bikes I buy. Unfortunately many stories are lost to time. V/r Shawn


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words Shawn.  I love the history of these bikes.  Have tracked down some neat history and photos of this bike.


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 7, 2017)

Now on display in Downtown Shelby.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 10, 2017)

Mint !


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2017)

Magnificent!


----------

